# This forum needs a rodent topic!



## spud's_mum (Jun 9, 2015)

So aswell as a dog and tortoise I also have rodents and have done for years. Here's my gerbil Cheddar.


He lives here:


Cheddar is around 2 years old. Sadly his brother Cheese passed away suddenly last year from unknown causes  they are sub clean animals and he loves his sand baths. He is also very friendly and climbs out onto my hand. 
He also LOVES Cheerios! 


Here is his beautiful brother Cheese  rip buddy


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Jun 9, 2015)

Did someone say 'Cheddar'?
And 'Cheese'?
Yuuuummmm!
Nice little rodent.
Sorry about Cheese.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 9, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Did someone say 'Cheddar'?
> And 'Cheese'?
> Yuuuummmm!
> Nice little rodent.
> Sorry about Cheese.


I know right... I do love cheese, the food and the gerbil.

Thanks


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 9, 2015)

My step daughter had them. They bit me whenever they could and died of old age apparently at about 3 years old right when they settled down.
The short life span is your unknown cause.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> So aswell as a dog and tortoise I also have rodents and have done for years. Here's my gerbil Cheddar.
> View attachment 133526
> 
> He lives here:
> ...


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 9, 2015)

Very sweet-GOD bless.

Very sorry to have heard that Cheese passed away.

Please allow me to ask: are these cute little animals easy to deal with/handle? Can one give and take with them?


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 9, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Very sweet-GOD bless.
> 
> Very sorry to have heard that Cheese passed away.
> 
> Please allow me to ask: are these cute little animals easy to deal with/handle? Can one give and take with them?


Cheddar and cheese have never bitten me. They have had a tiny nibble when I had food scent on my hands. From the first day I got them cheddar was naturally tame. He actually used to scare me because if I opened the cage he would literally jump out onto me. At first handling cheese made him scared, he never tried to bite me though. However, they are quite fast.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 9, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My step daughter had them. They bit me whenever they could and died of old age apparently at about 3 years old right when they settled down.
> The short life span is your unknown cause.


i don't think so sane ha just turned two when he died. He still ate a lot and I have a video of him and cheddar running and jumping around together when I took them out of the cage. All my other rodents died of old age, they didn't eat much and generally declined in health and act hey we're slow and I kind of knew when they were going to die as their breathing pattern would change.
This was so sudden. He was eating and would come out and chew things. The only warning I got was that he was a bit less active,but the next day I come to feed him and find him dead


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

They are cute and fuzzy and it's heartbreaking, I know. They are more interesting and try to escape less than hamsters. Had them, too.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> They are cute and fuzzy and it's heartbreaking, I know. They are more interesting and try to escape less than hamsters. Had them, too.


Yeah, I've had both hamsters (Syrian and dwarf) and I think gerbils are the cleanest and most tame. They are adorable it's a shame about their short life spans


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 10, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Yeah, I've had both hamsters (Syrian and dwarf) and I think gerbils are the cleanest and most tame. They are adorable it's a shame about their short life spans


You have both ends of the spectrum. very short and very long with the tortoise.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You have both ends of the spectrum. very short and very long with the tortoise.


Yeah lol


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 10, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Cheddar and cheese have never bitten me. They have had a tiny nibble when I had food scent on my hands. From the first day I got them cheddar was naturally tame. He actually used to scare me because if I opened the cage he would literally jump out onto me. At first handling cheese made him scared, he never tried to bite me though. However, they are quite fast.


Interesting. Know what? I'm thinking of another pet. I LOVE my Greek tort, but torts only 'run' for food. One cannot have fun with them. They don't like to be cuddled, carried and so on. Thought of a kitten, but could a kitten/cat harm a tort? A bird maybe. I haven't made my mind up yet: I haven't decided which one yet, but it's definnitely NOT a dog: I am scared to death of dogs!


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Interesting. Know what? I'm thinking of another pet. I LOVE my Greek tort, but torts only 'run' for food. One cannot have fun with them. They don't like to be cuddled, carried and so on. Thought of a kitten, but could a kitten/cat harm a tort? A bird maybe. I haven't made my mind up yet: I haven't decided which one yet, but it's definnitely NOT a dog: I am scared to death of dogs!


Aww too bad, my dog LOVES snuggles. He can't sit next to you he has to be on you lol

gerbils aren't really a pet that's sits still but they are adorable and I do LOVE Them and would get more. I just saw my friends new rats, she has four. If you like them, they make great pets! They snuggle, sit on your shoulder and are great fun. I wish I could have one but I don't have the room. Here's one of my friends new rats


----------



## Merrick (Jun 10, 2015)

Rodents are great...as food for my snake lol


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

Merrick said:


> Rodents are great...as food for my snake lol


...oh no he didn't  

I used to have a royal python, I only fed it frozen mice I refused to live feed. He got too big so he had to be given away though :I


----------



## 4jean (Jun 10, 2015)

Rats make great pets, although they have a short life span. My daughter has 2 and when they are out of their cage and she calls them they come running to her. Very affectionate!


----------



## Merrick (Jun 10, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> ...oh no he didn't
> 
> I used to have a royal python, I only fed it frozen mice I refused to live feed. He got too big so he had to be given away though :I


That's to bad I live royals or ball pythons as we call them here in the states they really aren't that big I am suprised you gave It away ps I also feed frozen thaw


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

Merrick said:


> That's to bad I live royals or ball pythons as we call them here in the states they really aren't that big I am suprised you gave It away ps I also feed frozen thaw


We'll she outgrew her viv and we didn't have the time she deserved for her anymore. She went to a great home and laid eggs in the first few months.


----------



## Merrick (Jun 10, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> We'll she outgrew her viv and we didn't have the time she deserved for her anymore. She went to a great home and laid eggs in the first few months.


Cool


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh! Gillian I just thought of the perfect pet for you! .... A rabbit! Netherlands dwarf are rather adorable and my friend has a rabbit, it's soo cuddly and sits there for hours on your lap being petted  @Gillian Moore


----------



## WithLisa (Jun 10, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Oh! Gillian I just thought of the perfect pet for you! .... A rabbit! Netherlands dwarf are rather adorable and my friend has a rabbit, it's soo cuddly and sits there for hours on your lap being petted  @Gillian Moore


Rabbits are wonderful pets, but it's better to keep them in an outside enclosure (or a very large inside enclosure, but @Gillian Moore only has a small flat). I have rabbits indoors from time to time, in quarantine or for treatment when they are sick, and they destroy everything within their reach - furniture, carpets, door frames, wallpapers,... they are grawing the whole day. 

Also you should have at least two of them, they get extremely lonely when they are kept alone (same as gerbils).


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Interesting. Know what? I'm thinking of another pet. I LOVE my Greek tort, but torts only 'run' for food. One cannot have fun with them. They don't like to be cuddled, carried and so on. Thought of a kitten, but could a kitten/cat harm a tort? A bird maybe. I haven't made my mind up yet: I haven't decided which one yet, but it's definnitely NOT a dog: I am scared to death of dogs!


You'd be afraid of THIS? A fifteen year old Chihuaha caught eating paper towels?
That's my boy, Chester!


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 11, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> You'd be afraid of THIS? A fifteen year old Chihuaha caught eating paper towels?
> That's my boy, Chester!


Hi Ed. Yes, believe it or not I am very and I mean VERY SCARED of dogs. I do know it sounds strange, even unbelievable, but I cannot help it. One cannot control one's feelings.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 11, 2015)

This is true.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 11, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Aww too bad, my dog LOVES snuggles. He can't sit next to you he has to be on you lol
> View attachment 133728
> gerbils aren't really a pet that's sits still but they are adorable and I do LOVE Them and would get more. I just saw my friends new rats, she has four. If you like them, they make great pets! They snuggle, sit on your shoulder and are great fun. I wish I could have one but I don't have the room. Here's one of my friends new rats
> View attachment 133729


Oh no, not a rat. I have almost made my mind up.....a cute little kitten. I'm still not 100% sure, as a bird would be a probability.


----------



## spud's_mum (Jun 11, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh no, not a rat. I have almost made my mind up.....a cute little kitten. I'm still not 100% sure, as a bird would be a probability.


I had cats, mine never cuddled with me. They were affectionate. I loved them to bits like all my pets. Sadly all 3 of mine died  2 got hit by a car and died (people speed down my road) and one was born with an untreatable illness  we tried everything we could but he was in pain and we had to put him down  he was so young  I had British shorthair cats. Burmese are also very affectionate.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 11, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> I had cats, mine never cuddled with me. They were affectionate. I loved them to bits like all my pets. Sadly all 3 of mine died  2 got hit by a car and died (people speed down my road) and one was born with an untreatable illness  we tried everything we could but he was in pain and we had to put him down  he was so young  I had British shorthair cats. Burmese are also very affectionate.


So sorry to have heard about the death of your cats.

Well, there is an exception to each and every rule. Personally, I'm quite sure that one can give and take much more with cats and dogs than one can with torts.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

These are my four girls. They're very social, fun, clean, and cuddly. And smart! They're easily trained.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> These are my four girls. They're very social, fun, clean, and cuddly. And smart! They're easily trained.



Very nice pics. GOD bless.

You must be a very *patient *person to be able to look after all those pets.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Very nice pics. GOD bless.
> 
> You must be a very *patient *person to be able to look after all those pets.


What? Four turtles, four rats, two dogs, three fish, five cats? That's nothing. You should see my house in the spring when everyone starts dropping off newborn squirrels and kittens and baby birds and snakes. Now that's when I have my hands full, haha.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 12, 2015)

I have a dumbo rat named Sneakers - She walked into our house on Halloween as a little pup - we thought she was a mouse. After some begging I relented and let the BF keep her and now shes one of our favorites. She loves snuggles and she loves to play.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> What? Four turtles, four rats, two dogs, three fish, five cats? That's nothing. You should see my house in the spring when everyone starts dropping off newborn squirrels and kittens and baby birds and snakes. Now that's when I have my hands full, haha.


Now it's my turn to say...WHAT?! And you even say it's nothing...goodness! By the way, how do get enough time to look after all of them?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Now it's my turn to say...WHAT?! And you even say it's nothing...goodness! By the way, how do get enough time to look after all of them?


Because I'm lucky enough to constantly be laid off and only be able to get seasonal work. (1/3 sarcasm, 1/3 joke, 1/3 sad).
I do rescue work, but it's not a "legit" rescue with a base of operations besides my house and volunteers/workers and funding. It's just me. Sometimes people offer an adoption fee when I rehome a foster, but most of the time I take them in, heal them up and get them medical attention if needed, then rehome them with vetted people without an adoption fee. I keep in touch with them long term and make sure they know if there is ever a problem I can always take them back. That's only happened once or twice.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Because I'm lucky enough to constantly be laid off and only be able to get seasonal work. (1/3 sarcasm, 1/3 joke, 1/3 sad).
> I do rescue work, but it's not a "legit" rescue with a base of operations besides my house and volunteers/workers and funding. It's just me. Sometimes people offer an adoption fee when I rehome a foster, but most of the time I take them in, heal them up and get them medical attention if needed, then rehome them with vetted people without an adoption fee. I keep in touch with them long term and make sure they know if there is ever a problem I can always take them back. That's only happened once or twice.


I like that mathematics in your above post: 1/3+1/3+1/3. It was my favourite subject, and that's why it attracted my attention immediately.

By the way, which is animal would you choose if you had to choose one type?


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> I like that mathematics in your above post: 1/3+1/3+1/3. It was my favourite subject, and that's why it attracted my attention immediately.
> 
> By the way, which is animal would you choose if you had to choose one type?


You're kidding, right? That's an impossible question!! I can't answer that!!


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> These are my four girls. They're very social, fun, clean, and cuddly. And smart! They're easily trained.





LaDukePhoto said:


> I have a dumbo rat named Sneakers - She walked into our house on Halloween as a little pup - we thought she was a mouse. After some begging I relented and let the BF keep her and now shes one of our favorites. She loves snuggles and she loves to play.


Such beauties 

I really want a rat but my mum hates the tails. She just about let me have my gerbils as their tails are furry


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Such beauties
> 
> I really want a rat but my mum hates the tails. She just about let me have my gerbils as their tails are furry


I do not understand peoples aversion to rat tails. There's nothing wrong with them.


----------



## tortdad (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I do not understand peoples aversion to rat tails. There's nothing wrong with them.


Yeah, snakes love them


----------



## spud's_mum (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I do not understand peoples aversion to rat tails. There's nothing wrong with them.


Nor do i, she said the way they look reminds her of worms...


----------



## kirsty Johnston (Aug 12, 2015)

I used to have a Syrian hamster called twinkle when I was a kid. Unfortunately I don't have any pictures but I loved her to bits


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

tortdad said:


> Yeah, snakes love them


I love snakes and used to own two ball pythons and an albino Burmese. I only ever fed frozen/thawed food.
I get the feeling you're making comments like these in an attempt to rile up rat lovers.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 12, 2015)

spudthetortoise said:


> Nor do i, she said the way they look reminds her of worms...


That doesn't make sense. They look nothing like worms.


----------



## tortdad (Aug 12, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I love snakes and used to own two ball pythons and an albino Burmese. I only ever fed frozen/thawed food.
> I get the feeling you're making comments like these in an attempt to rile up rat lovers.



Somebody's got to love the little guys, it's just not for me


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> You're kidding, right? That's an impossible question!! I can't answer that!!


Hi. Believe me it was a serious question, i.e. I was NOT joking.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Hi. Believe me it was a serious question, i.e. I was NOT joking.


Oh jeez. Okay, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................................................
I can't. I can't choose just one. I love all animals. If I had the space, I'd love to have an alligator, crocodile, horses, bear, skunks, porcupine, all the snakes, ducks, chickens, Aldabra torts, etc. I can't just choose one. I can't even choose one dog breed. I love rotties, pits, sheps, mastiffs, pyramese, coonhounds, dobies, puli, catahoula, etc. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh jeez. Okay, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................................................
> I can't. I can't choose just one. I love all animals. If I had the space, I'd love to have an alligator, crocodile, horses, bear, skunks, porcupine, all the snakes, ducks, chickens, Aldabra torts, etc. I can't just choose one. I can't even choose one dog breed. I love rotties, pits, sheps, mastiffs, pyramese, coonhounds, dobies, puli, catahoula, etc. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


If you put them all together in the yard, they could decide for you by natural selection.
My money's on the chickens


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> If you put them all together in the yard, they could decide for you by natural selection.
> My money's on the chickens


The chickens would end up ruling the world once they ate the heart of their enemies for their strength!


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> Oh jeez. Okay, ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............................................................
> I can't. I can't choose just one. I love all animals. If I had the space, I'd love to have an alligator, crocodile, horses, bear, skunks, porcupine, all the snakes, ducks, chickens, Aldabra torts, etc. I can't just choose one. I can't even choose one dog breed. I love rotties, pits, sheps, mastiffs, pyramese, coonhounds, dobies, puli, catahoula, etc. DON'T MAKE ME CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSE


Ok, I won't make you choose. That's so nice to hear: that you love *all *animals. Where did all this love come from? if I may ask. If it's a private matter, you needn't answer: I can asuure you that I respect privacy.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Ok, I won't make you choose. That's so nice to hear: that you love *all *animals. Where did all this love come from? if I may ask. If it's a private matter, you needn't answer: I can asuure you that I respect privacy.


I don't know, I've just always loved animals. I like spiders, too, though if one is on me I want to know before it is on me so I can realize it's on me and not freak when I see it. I only freak for half a second because it's a "Oh jeezbus what is that?!" then "oh okay just a spider".
People suck, animals don't. I guess that's what it comes down to.
Anyway. LOOK AT MAH TOADY FRIEND
I'm trying to figure out species. Any ideas?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I don't know, I've just always loved animals. I like spiders, too, though if one is on me I want to know before it is on me so I can realize it's on me and not freak when I see it. I only freak for half a second because it's a "Oh jeezbus what is that?!" then "oh okay just a spider".
> People suck, animals don't. I guess that's what it comes down to.
> Anyway. LOOK AT MAH TOADY FRIEND
> I'm trying to figure out species. Any ideas?


Oh...don't ask me. I've never been fond of animals, till 4.5 years ago when I got Oli (my *beloved *tort), and it took me as well as Oli to adapt, believe me. This may sound funny: I am scared to death of dogs, and therefore *hate *them. My apologies to all those who have dogs.
I agree with you: animals are much more faithful/loyal than many people, I regret to say.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Oh...don't ask me. I've never been fond of animals, till 4.5 years ago when I got Oli (my *beloved *tort), and it took me as well as Oli to adapt, believe me. This may sound funny: I am scared to death of dogs, and therefore *hate *them. My apologies to all those who have dogs.
> I agree with you: animals are much more faithful/loyal than many people, I regret to say.


That's sad. What happened to make you fear dogs?


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> That's sad. What happened to make you fear dogs?


Yes very sad. But someone we know got bitten by a dog very, very long ago.The poor child was hospitalized and things seemed serious. We were children, but that incident has been engraved in my mind ever since. I repeat I was a child, PLUS I am a very sensitive person.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Yes very sad. But someone we know got bitten by a dog very, very long ago.The poor child was hospitalized and things seemed serious. We were children, but that incident has been engraved in my mind ever since. I repeat I was a child, PLUS I am a very sensitive person.


It's okay. That's usually how people become fearful of dogs. Something happened as a kid and a dog attacked and now they're fearful. It's understandable.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> It's okay. That's usually how people become fearful of dogs. Something happened as a kid and a dog attacked and now they're fearful. It's understandable.


Yes you're right. I just cannot get over the shock.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I don't know, I've just always loved animals. I like spiders, too, though if one is on me I want to know before it is on me so I can realize it's on me and not freak when I see it. I only freak for half a second because it's a "Oh jeezbus what is that?!" then "oh okay just a spider".
> People suck, animals don't. I guess that's what it comes down to.
> Anyway. LOOK AT MAH TOADY FRIEND
> I'm trying to figure out species. Any ideas?


Yep.
i'm pretty sure that's an Eastern American Toad _Anaxyrus americanus. _
Lovely animal.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> i'm pretty sure that's an Eastern American Toad _Anaxyrus americanus. _
> Lovely animal.


Lovely? Are you serious Adam?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

We seem to have wandered rather off topic.
Sorry Spud's Mum.
I used to keep gerbils, hamsters, mice and rats as a boy, but not all at the same time.
Loved them to bits, especially when a hamster severely bit my dad.
ha de ha.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Gillian Moore said:


> Lovely? Are you serious Adam?


Yes, i am.
It's very pretty.


----------



## Gillian M (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yes, i am.
> It's very pretty.


Believe me, I thought it was one of you 'jokes' if so I may call it.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Yep.
> i'm pretty sure that's an Eastern American Toad _Anaxyrus americanus. _
> Lovely animal.


I'm becoming very confused because what I was told was a fowler's toad appears to actually be eastern American toad and other such confusions.
I need to research this more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 13, 2015)

Angel Carrion said:


> I'm becoming very confused because what I was told was a fowler's toad appears to actually be eastern American toad and other such confusions.
> I need to research this more.


Don't think so.
Fowler's are a different shape and the warts are dark.
Your Eastern has pale warts with dark surrounds.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 13, 2015)

I lean toward eastern as well, I think the raised "V" on the top of the head around the eyes is an eastern thing that doesn't appear in Fowler's. Either way I love toads. My parents let me have reptiles and amphibians as a kid. I'm new to having furry pets.


----------



## Angel Carrion (Aug 13, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Don't think so.
> Fowler's are a different shape and the warts are dark.
> Your Eastern has pale warts with dark surrounds.


Yeah I know now I have my toads mixed up. Months ago I shared a picture of a toad that likes to sit on my front step at night eating bugs from the outside light onto a page on Facebook that supposedly knows reptiles and amphibians well. Everyone said it was a fowler's toad. When I googled the name for images it seemed to confirm, but now when I google it says that toad is an eastern while a fowler's toad is something totally different. But that toad from months ago doesn't look 100% like this toad now. They're similar, makes me think close cousins, but they're not 100% the same.
I need to research more.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Aug 20, 2015)

Oooh, I have six gerbils! I could go on about them forever, but in a nutshell: 

Homer



Lenny



Barney



Lily



Cleo



Teasel


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 20, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Oooh, I have six gerbils! I could go on about them forever, but in a nutshell:
> 
> Homer
> View attachment 144658
> ...


What a lovely bunch!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks so much! They're spoilt rotten! 

Ooh, I just found a emoji!


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Aug 21, 2015)

Grrrr, the Emoji didn't come through. It was a tortoise.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Aug 25, 2015)

ILoveTorts&Gerbils said:


> Grrrr, the Emoji didn't come through. It was a tortoise.


Try again.
We do have a tortoise emoji here.


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Aug 26, 2015)

I used to breed/rescue gerbils and other rodents  I had like a hundred plus at one point since someone dropped off all these pregnant females. 

Now I only have one poor lonely gerbil. His buddy died of old age complications last week.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils (Aug 27, 2015)

Aww. Lily's a PAH adoption rescue. We tried to introduce her to Cleo, via the split cage method. Unfortunately, it didn't work out.


----------

